# What is the shelf life of nail polish?



## yummerz (Feb 28, 2006)

Is it safe to still use really REALLY old nail polish? I'm talking like atleast 5 yrs old :icon_eek:, lol.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 28, 2006)

I am not sure how safe it is. According to this site, the shelf life of nail polish is two years.


----------



## Saints (Feb 28, 2006)

I've heard if you store it in the refridgerator it can last longer


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 1, 2006)

i've heard that, too.

i'd keep using it unless it looks weird.


----------

